# im gonna stir the pot..



## cHriiSTMaS (Nov 22, 2013)

To much tension in the bow arm. To focused on holding steady.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

DL not fitting the shooter correctly. Which causes incorrect form.


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Too much draw weight, poor mental game, and too many steps in their routine.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Improper grip, high front shoulder, incorrect dl, stance is wrong, all this assuming we are talking major issues. Minor float issues have such numerous reasons, down to a few ounces of stab weight, that we couldn't possibly list them all.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Mike, 
From the responses, I guess the discussion is about compounds. BUT, in either case (recurve or compound) I think that maintaining the "T" is the very first thing that needs attention. Without that basic concept, it seems to me everything else is a best guess at best. By that I mean that draw length will be off, incorrect muscles are used -- all leading to less than steady holds.
Arne


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Moebow,

All the things that were brought up help you properly, maintain the "T". Thanks for the reminder of how important it is.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Mike, you sure are stirring the pot!  But it's a great question. And a lot of good answers above.

DL & form go hand in hand. You need the right DL to find your best form, but you need your best form to find your right DL. It takes a while to get this sorted out, IMO form first, then fine tune DL, then fine tune form, etc.

The one form flaw that I see more than any other is not getting the tension of holding into the back. Many archers are still using the muscles of their shoulders and arms to hold the bow at full draw. This goes with keeping the shoulders down. If they are not down, you can't use the back muscles to hold the draw.

Another form flaw that I personally have trouble with is a relaxed bow arm forearm. If I can relax my forearm, I make good shots, but add a little tension and I'm all over the place. I'm doing a lot of blank bale on this lately.

Bow hand is also a problem I see often. You don't always need a perfect bow hand position, though it helps, but you have to do it consistently on every shot. A very small difference in hand placement from shot to shot, can really open up your groups. The best way to achieve this is with a very relaxed hand, put on the bow the same way every time.

Lack of follow through doesn't seem to be as much of a problem that it used to be. But it can pop up and mess up even the best archers. It should be practiced every day, at least a few arrows.

There is one drill that will help archers with holding steady above all others. It's the draw, hold and letdown. It is the most boring drill in all of archery, I hate doing it. But it works. Draw, hold while reviewing your form, then let down at the point at which your form is beginning to break down. This drill does a lot of good things for your form and execution. Some people mistake it for an aiming drill. It sure looks just like it. But don't aim, just try to arrange your form to be steady. If you are aiming, you are focusing on that & not your form. So don't aim.

I could rant on about this for a couple more pages. But I'm at work and the boss actually expects me to some work for him. 

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

where is that...........subconscious . hes always got some good ones.....Arnie... i tried my best to word this to fit all bows.you are correct in the post; gotta keep the T.......seems to me im seeing 60% more stick bow shooters here because of the hunger games .had on the other day;she had a 1956 hoyt built in sight . beautiful bow..not a mark on it..it looked like earl just finished it . :archery: ok my .02 too much weight...............:violin:


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

Talking compounds.... Not staying strong into the back wall. Had to change the modules on my No-Cam because the easy hold made me lazy


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

One of the biggest problems with trying to hold steady is "trying" to hold steady. Aiming should always be passive.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> One of the biggest problems with trying to hold steady is "trying" to hold steady. Aiming should always be passive.


LOL, I wrote seven paragraphs and threatened you guys with more. Sub says it better in one line. :thumbs_up
Thanks for posting!

Allen


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

strength training with weights ,blind bale training,if using a release use only a hinge release.maybe read these two books>core archery by larry wise and idiot proof archery by Bernie pellerite


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ttt. keep them coming......:moviecorn good one sub..........


----------



## MDWormer (Sep 25, 2012)

I see a lot of people focusing on way to many problems all at once.

The human body is lazy and the mind can only focus on one thing at a time. Holding steady is an attitude. You need to have the other elements(equipment, form, body, release) ready before concentrating on holding. And I personally don't like the words "hold steady" you put a negative image in your mind of the dot/pin stopping. Now your mind is thinking STOP!! Thus making the muscles stop and start to cramp or spasm. When they should be relaxing.

Change your thinking to "Shoot a Strong Shot" or "Attack the Target" being aggressive in the shot will bring more energy and strength into the shot. 

Remember: there is no goalie out there to stop your arrow from hitting the target. 

Hope this helps


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I like to use the squeeze drill with my students. If the archer isn't holding correctly with the correct muscles, it will be apparent very quickly.


----------



## Adgantt2002 (Feb 19, 2015)

What is the Squeeze drill?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Not a coach, but I have learned and un-learned and re-learned several times how to hold very well. What I have found to be the most useful knowledge on the subject is self-diagnosis. It is a product of studying what is causing excess movement when it is actually happening, and learning how to correct it without getting frustrated and tensing up. Our bodies behave differently on any given day and if we can identify quickly what needs to be done to get that perfect sight picture, and be comfortable with it, we can get closer to that goal. In short, it's confidence resulting from practicing active self-diagnosis. Unfortunately you have to learn it before you can repeat it. That is where the understanding of the topic varies. I believe most coaches are encouraged to promote passive repeatability. For myself, I've found a more active, aggressive process to produce better results.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll add two more not mentioned:tiller and bow mass. I think someone else mentioned it but draw weight is a biggy too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Two I just thought about, clicker set wrong and stopping and restarting expansion at anchor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

This hasn't been given a mention; I believe a lot more movement is instigated at the release hand than most people recognize. In fact, I'm not totally certain that it isn't the worst cause of sight movement. I've had more than one shooter say they can hold dead in the middle until the release doesn't fire when it should, then things go haywire. Also, it's certain you can create conscious movement by trying to muscle the release which is an auto response to the release not firing when it should unless you train against it. 

.02


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Tag!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

